# why is this person trying to play my girl macherieamour!!!!!!!!



## krissynick (Jan 16, 2008)

ok so im on my girls website.. healthy textures and this is what i find from one angry girl


I am not fooled at all. Sorry, but your parents are NOT 100% african american. maybe from africa - ethiopia but sorry, not african american. i'm not convinced at all. maybe you have mixed parents, but i wouldn't say 100% african american. it would help to be honest about your background instead of misleading real african americans that you are also. i notice there aren't many close ups of your face on this blog so we can see how mixed you really are. sorry to skepticize, but i get tired of all these stars parading wigs around pretending that they're real slave ship african americans. the stress of slave ships is imprinted on our dna making our hair crispy breaking and not growing past our shoulders unless we're mixed. 

man can u belive that

i just told her that shes not lying and even if she was i dont care cause i learned so much from her......... does she really think someone who doesnt have our hair would go through so much and make a dvd if she didnt know what we was going thru... i think not


----------



## HoneyDew (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, I feel bad for her.  Someone like that really will never have hair past her shoulders with and attitude like that.  Oh well.


----------



## Reslnt1 (Jan 16, 2008)

krissynick said:


> ok so im on my girls website.. healthy textures and this is what i find from one angry girl
> 
> 
> I am not fooled at all. Sorry, but your parents are NOT 100% african american. maybe from africa - ethiopia but sorry, not african american. i'm not convinced at all. maybe you have mixed parents, but i wouldn't say 100% african american. it would help to be honest about your background instead of misleading real african americans that you are also. i notice there aren't many close ups of your face on this blog so we can see how mixed you really are. sorry to skepticize, but i get tired of all these stars parading wigs around pretending that they're real slave ship african americans. *the stress of slave ships is imprinted on our dna making our hair crispy breaking and not growing past our shoulders unless we're mixed. *
> ...


 
what the heck does that mean.....erplexed


----------



## berry87 (Jan 16, 2008)

HoneyDew said:


> Well, I feel bad for her.  Someone like that really will never have hair past her shoulders with and attitude like that.  Oh well.




ITA! Too bad for her!


----------



## krissynick (Jan 16, 2008)

man.. i do too but i just dont get the whole slave thing comment its like year our hair dry and crispy .... mines is but you learn how to take care of it and thats what i learned from her and this site.... she mad me make cause she said that machiere is purposely lying about who she is.... the honest truth is i looked it up ... cause i was just curious... over 50% of all african americans.. have some native american ancestry so in that case we all mixed ... and we still have black hair.. so it dont matter about what u mixed with we all have similar textures thats all that matters


----------



## Dposh167 (Jan 16, 2008)

HoneyDew said:


> Well, I feel bad for her. Someone like that really *will never have hair past her shoulders with and attitude like that*. Oh well.


 
-okkkaaay preach!


----------



## sxyhairfetish (Jan 16, 2008)

JUST PURE IGNORANCE... shooot, if she is flippin about her, imagine how she would act seeing redhotlala's pics, kinikakes, dsylla, and all of the other Beyond BSL ladies on here...


----------



## PinkPeony (Jan 16, 2008)

Reslnt1 said:


> what the heck does that mean.....erplexed


 
Ohhh myyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Miss*Tress (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm still stuck at this part:





> _sorry to *skepticize*_



You're right though. The comment does illustrate the mindset of many black people who remain unenlightened about their own hair.


----------



## krissynick (Jan 16, 2008)

sorry yea she sound straight up ignorant....


----------



## Miss*Tress (Jan 16, 2008)

Reslnt1 said:


> what the heck does that mean.....erplexed


We all suffer from an identical crispy breaking hair gene mutation.


----------



## missnappylady (Jan 16, 2008)

"the stress of slave ships"?!?!?!? WHAT?!?! That doesn't even make sense. 

So, what's my excuse? I'm straight of Africa.erplexed


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Jan 16, 2008)

WOW!!!!  I smell a hater!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jan 16, 2008)

= the whole LHCF group laughing at this fool.


----------



## HoneyDew (Jan 16, 2008)

Miss*Tress said:


> I'm still stuck at this part:



  I know!  Is "skepticize" a word? LOL


----------



## SmartyPants (Jan 16, 2008)

HoneyDew said:


> Well, I feel bad for her. Someone like that really will never have hair past her shoulders with and attitude like that. Oh well.


 
I feel bad for her too.  She has clearly internalized the negativity of institutionalized racism and it has affected her self-esteem.


----------



## Averoigne (Jan 16, 2008)

Reading that woman's post made me feel sad...for her.  It's tragic that she has internalized so much negativity.


----------



## Thann (Jan 16, 2008)

MADNESS!!!! The sad thing is that she's 100% serious. erplexed She stated it so factual as if she were quoting proven facts.


----------



## kblc06 (Jan 16, 2008)

Now that was just foolish. It just comes to show that once again, WE (as black people) help perpetuate misconceptions about our hair


----------



## PinkPeony (Jan 16, 2008)

missnappylady said:


> "the stress of slave ships"?!?!?!? WHAT?!?! That doesn't even make sense.
> 
> So, what's my excuse? I'm straight of Africa.erplexed


 

Lol I KNOW
But it sure is hilarious


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 16, 2008)

Reslnt1 said:


> what the heck does that mean.....erplexed


 .


----------



## AsTheCurlzTurns (Jan 16, 2008)

That woman's post is just totally messed up.  I mean it just fits in with the whole "black people can't grow long hair" mentality.  Ughhhhh!! The nerve!!!!  That post just reeks to high heaven of HATER-ISM!!! Sheeeesh!!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jan 16, 2008)

LOL! She's a hater. I laugh at ignorance because people like that have no hope but they can be very entertaining. I have her DVD. I saw her roots. SHE IS BLACK. I know black hair when I see it. 

And besides I dont need anyone to show me my hair can grow. I look at my growth now and I KNOW black people can grow some hair (thick, long, and healthy).


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 16, 2008)

HoneyDew said:


> I know! Is "skepticize" a word? LOL


Apparently, it is


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Jan 16, 2008)

Ok guys i'm trying to understand here...
She says that Macherie could be African but not 100% African American because %100 African Americans have some crispy breaking hair gene. So did this mutant gene manifest as soon as they got on the boat or once thier feet hit U.S soil?
Can someone tell me why people like this exist:hardslap:


----------



## Nita81 (Jan 16, 2008)

That post was just FILLED TO THE BRIM with ignorance. 



			
				krissynick said:
			
		

> ok so im on my girls website.. healthy textures and this is what i find from one angry girl
> 
> 
> I am not fooled at all. Sorry, but your parents are NOT 100% african american. maybe from africa - ethiopia but sorry, not african american. i'm not convinced at all. maybe you have mixed parents, but i wouldn't say 100% african american. it would help to be honest about your background instead of misleading real african americans that you are also. i notice there aren't many close ups of your face on this blog so we can see how mixed you really are. *sorry to skepticize*, but i get tired of all these stars parading wigs around pretending that they're *real slave ship african americans.* *the stress of slave ships is imprinted on our dna making our hair crispy breaking and not growing past our shoulders unless we're mixed. *
> ...


----------



## AsTheCurlzTurns (Jan 16, 2008)

It's a word alright, lookie below:

Skep´ti`cize
*v. i.**1.*To doubt; to pretend to doubt of everything.To skepticize, where no one else will . . . hesitate.

Goooooood lawdy!!! Such a play on words, it's just downright pitiful!!!!


----------



## Nita81 (Jan 16, 2008)

MissMadaam said:


> Ok guys i'm trying to understand here...
> She says that Macherie could be African but not 100% African American because %100 African Americans have some crispy breaking hair gene. *So did this mutant gene manifest as soon as they got on the boat or once thier feet hit U.S soil?*
> Can someone tell me why people like this exist:hardslap:



I want to say as soon as they got on the boat. Makes more sense that way......


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh, I get it now. The stress from being enslaved in America made our ancestors hair crispy or was it just the slave ship itself that made it crispy!  Either way, we now can blame the "MAN" for one more thing!!!


----------



## PinkPeony (Jan 16, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> Oh, I get it now. The stress from being enslaved in America made our ancestors hair crispy or was it just the slave ship itself that made it crispy!  Either way, we now can blame the "MAN" for one more thing!!!


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Jan 16, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> Oh, I get it now. The stress from being enslaved in America made our ancestors hair crispy or was it just the slave ship itself that made it crispy!  Either way, we now can blame the "MAN" for one more thing!!!


 
Ahhhhh the plot thickens:scratchch...interresting concept my friend


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Jan 16, 2008)

Nita81 said:


> I want to say as soon as they got on the boat. Makes more sense that way......


 
Good point!


----------



## Knedgers (Jan 16, 2008)

damn why nobody told me I have a mutated gene!!!!!??? and all this time I was blaming my dryness and breakage on relaxing to often. GO FIGURE!!


----------



## Opalsunset (Jan 16, 2008)

Please. thats just messed up... It's a shame so many black women think this way.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jan 16, 2008)

im sorry but thats ,, i really wonder if this was a joke to get a reaction on LHCF,, she cannnnt be serious LOL LOL


----------



## TCT (Jan 16, 2008)

KRISSYNICK............ DID YOU POINT HER TO THIS WEBSITE. I MEAN NO NEED TO BE TOO AGRIVATED OR MAD AT HER. WHAT SHE SAID IS RUDE. BUT SHE SEEMS TO HONESTLY BE UNAWARE.


im not aware of mocherieamores hairsite myself. i have seen her before, but if you know how to get back to that site then just send her round these parts. she'll take 1 look and realize everybody here is not mixed. and she might get past her anger and confussion enough to learn something 

HONEST IGNORANCE IS NOT REALLY A PROBLEM. CAUSE WHEN YOU FIND OUT BETTER YOU DO BETTER.

AFTER YOU HAVE DIRECTED HER HERE and she is still talkin that same stuff, then its stupidity. cause she wants to be that way. thats when you get annoyed with a person.


----------



## tallnomad (Jan 16, 2008)

Ravenhairbellydancer said:


> im sorry but thats ,, i really wonder if this was a joke to get a reaction on LHCF,, she cannnnt be serious LOL LOL



i agree.  this sounds fake to me, like it might be some crazy white man who is trying to theorize on some mess.  something about it just doesn't sound real, like it's just for a reaction.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Jan 16, 2008)

krissynick said:


> man.. i do too but i just dont get the whole slave thing comment its like year our hair dry and crispy .... mines is but you learn how to take care of it and thats what i learned from her and this site.... she mad me make cause she said that machiere is purposely lying about who she is.... the honest truth is i looked it up ... cause i was just curious... over 50% of all african americans.. have some native american ancestry so in that case we all mixed ... and we still have black hair.. so it dont matter about what u mixed with we all have similar textures thats all that matters


 
You know what though, I read recently that most Africans Americans in this country that are descendents of slaves DO NOT have any Native American ancestry. That the whole "I'm part Native American" is really just something that generations have passed down through their families. Actually, the number of African Americans that have some Native ancestry is quite low, plus, even if there was a relative, it would be like 1 person.

They also did a study on some Native American groups here in the United States to see how many had some African American ancestry, or a slave relative. And the numbers were like less than 1% 

So actually, it has been showed that we have more white ancestry than we do Native American. And most African Americas don't even have a Native American ancestor or relative. 

As how this relates to hair. Lots of times, we assume various differences in our grades of texture is because we are "part" something else. But we never take into consideration that there are numerous groups of African people, that are not "mixed" that have various textures of hair. And maybe instead of taking after some other race, maybe our various textures are a result of the different African groups that we are related to in our native continent. We just assume that the "looser" textures have to be because we are mixed. And this thinking just reinforces the stereotype that black people from Africa has "nappy" hair. 

I mean after all, they put different people of different groups from Africa together when they were making their first group of slaves. So therefore, there would be some differences in the makeup of the offspring based on just that alone.

I don't know. Just throwing it out there


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Jan 16, 2008)

Ravenhairbellydancer said:


> im sorry but thats ,, i really wonder if this was a joke to get a reaction on LHCF,, she cannnnt be serious LOL LOL


 
Of course she's serious!  I mean just the other day, the rep from Dark & Lovely told the SL lady that she met her "terminal length". She could had been listening to him when was on the Steve Harvey show.


----------



## *KP* (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't think she is trying to hate, she just doesn't know.  Someone needs to point her this way....and maybe delete this thread first 

My mum to this day thinks I will always grow my hair longer than hers because I have a lil white in me.  It doesn't look like I have white in me!! Her own sis is full African and hair has been longer than mine ever has been.

Educate people!!  I _used_ to think course 4zzzz hair couldn't grow too!!


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Jan 16, 2008)

special_k said:


> I don't think she is trying to hate, she just doesn't know. Someone needs to point her this way....and maybe delete this thread first
> 
> My mum to this day thinks I will always grow my hair longer than hers because I have a lil white in me. It doesn't look like I have white in me!! Her own sis is full African and hair has been longer than mine ever has been.
> 
> Educate people!! I _used_ to think course 4zzzz hair couldn't grow too!!


 
I know right! And you go to some parts of different African countries, and little girls have hair barely around their ears when they are like 5 or 6. Then they get braids and then by the time they are 12 or 13, they are SL  I mean and this is just from braids alone. Maybe I should do what they are doing.

I mean I was looking at a documentary of some junior high kids in South African and it's was like, almost every girl was SL or right at the shoulders! I mean 7th graders. Now you think you gonna see a room full of 15 or more AA girls in 7th or 8th with their _real_ hair being SL in this country? Yeah right. 

If I could pay you a $1 for every classroom you see where majority of the AA girls in the class had their real hair at SL or longer, I bet you still wouldn't have enough money for a bus ride in Chicago!


----------



## Songbirdb (Jan 16, 2008)

are you kidding me? this girl sounds half past stupid right about now. i'm not one to judge others, but what she said is an overkill. who made her the African American spokesmodel. Lawd, help that girl. i bet if she saw this forum her head would spin like the excorsist. That girl might as well had said, "Stop misleading mahs people. Don't empower mahs people with dat hair ed-u-macation. Deh not gone ne'vr have hair as lovely as dem der white folks." I don't know about ya'll but I'm pretty offended by her statement, mostly because it's black folks like that that have our girls all self-conscious and feel lesser than other races. Got them feeling like they don't measure up and our hair can't be seen as beautiful. Like we don't have "good hair" because unfortunately black people weren't blessed with good genes. I'm sick of these little girls thinking black women are the bottle of the barrel and we aren't equal to the other races as far as beauty goes. Its bad enough white people do it to us, but the black ones who do it, thats even worse. That girl needs a wake up call. Or a ***** smack, whatever comes first.


----------



## Ms Lala (Jan 16, 2008)

*I she saying that slavery made our hair kinky? That's the dumbest thing I ever heard (read) in my life*. And my hair has never been crispy and actually has always been past my shoulders, even when I wasn't caring for it properly. Then she say 100% African American, what in the world does that mean. Most black Americans( and white ones too for that matter) have some type of mixture in their heriatge whether they know it or not. IMO African American implies that there is some type of mix unless your family just immigrated from Africa. Not to mention I have met Africans who are not from Northern Africa w/beautiful long hair, so she is just ignorant.


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Jan 16, 2008)

*But, wouldn't western blacks have more of a possibility of being mixed than Africans?erplexed

I'm so lost.

If she's African, wouldn't the pervasive stereotype be that her hair is kinkier, henceforth unable to grow to extensive lengths?

ETA: please do not point her in the direction of this site.
*


----------



## jade998 (Jan 16, 2008)

hey I am a growing testimony - I am 100% Nigerian and proud carrier of the 4c card and I as far as I can tell there is no white in my family ancestry and until I learnt to take care of my hair, it sure was crispy and breaking. 

I switched my mentality and sure enough my hair is growing. People will always take the simple root. Oh well another thing to blame on the slave boots - A guy in my office once told me that in his history class, he was told that the reason that there are a lot of black men that were good at sports, was that only the fittest men survived the journey on the boot and hence had the strong dna passed down.


----------



## betty-boo (Jan 16, 2008)

When I saw your post I just had to go to Macherie's website and post. I cannot believe how she can say these things as a 'matter of fact'. It is the typical explanation for everything - genes.

She doesn't realise that this dependence on 'genes' to explain everything, is a very western way of looking at things.

The 'environment' is just as important and even more important. I do believe we have genes that allow our hair to grow as long as any. But our actions, stop us from ever getting there.  Our traditional black hair care ways, were not helpful in helping us to attain this at all.

We have seen from this website, that _changing_ our actions, has allowed us to acheive all lengths and health.


----------



## Neith (Jan 16, 2008)

bravenewgirl87 said:


> *But, wouldn't western blacks have more of a possibility of being mixed than Africans?erplexed
> 
> I'm so lost.
> 
> ...



Not really.  Many black Africans are also "mixed". A big percentage. More of a chance, yeah... but it's not as if every black person in Africa is the sterotypical view of an African.  In any place people of different races come together, they tend to make babies.  lol human nature I guess 

Plus, just because a few great great grandmas and grandpas might be another race doesn't mean that our hair is softer or less kinky than someone who is "full" black... and even the kinkiest hair GROWS.

The girl that is just straight dumb.  That's all. No other explanation.


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Jan 16, 2008)

Neith said:


> Not really.  Many black Africans are also "mixed". A big percentage. More of a chance, yeah... but it's not as if every black person in Africa is the sterotypical view of an African.  In any place people of different races come together, they tend to make babies.  lol human nature I guess
> 
> Plus, just because a few great great grandmas and grandpas might be another race doesn't mean that our hair is softer or less kinky than someone who is "full" black... and even the kinkiest hair GROWS.
> 
> The girl that is just straight dumb.  That's all. No other explanation.


*
yea, I know. But we are speaking in terms of stereotypes. I was being satirical, minus the siggies.*


----------



## krissynick (Jan 16, 2008)

KRISSYNICK............ DID YOU POINT HER TO THIS WEBSITE. I MEAN NO NEED TO BE TOO AGRIVATED OR MAD AT HER. WHAT SHE SAID IS RUDE. BUT SHE SEEMS TO HONESTLY BE UNAWARE.


im not aware of mocherieamores hairsite myself. i have seen her before, but if you know how to get back to that site then just send her round these parts. she'll take 1 look and realize everybody here is not mixed. and she might get past her anger and confussion enough to learn something 

HONEST IGNORANCE IS NOT REALLY A PROBLEM. CAUSE WHEN YOU FIND OUT BETTER YOU DO BETTER.

AFTER YOU HAVE DIRECTED HER HERE and she is still talkin that same stuff, then its stupidity. cause she wants to be that way. thats when you get annoyed with a person.



No i did not point her in the way of tihs site. cause .... she didnt have a real name on there... Her name was sorry but i dont think so,,, lol go figure... if knew she was....i would delete this blog... she sound ignorant but i guess she just misinformed.... but there was lots of unecessary and stupid stuff shes said. First to say that we have a mutated gene is to say that God dint have the same love for us as he did other races which is def not true.... i knwo  and how ur hair just change from being on hot boat... im sorry thats just straight up stupid....


----------



## ShaniKeys (Jan 16, 2008)

jealous ones still envy...I hope Macherieamour doesn't pay attention to her.


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Jan 16, 2008)

krissynick said:


> KRISSYNICK............ DID YOU POINT HER TO THIS WEBSITE. I MEAN NO NEED TO BE TOO AGRIVATED OR MAD AT HER. WHAT SHE SAID IS RUDE. BUT SHE SEEMS TO HONESTLY BE UNAWARE.
> 
> 
> im not aware of mocherieamores hairsite myself. i have seen her before, but if you know how to get back to that site then just send her round these parts. she'll take 1 look and realize everybody here is not mixed. and she might get past her anger and confussion enough to learn something
> ...


*
Its probably a white troll messing with Ma's head.




*


----------



## krissynick (Jan 16, 2008)

AvaSpeaks said:


> You know what though, I read recently that most Africans Americans in this country that are descendents of slaves DO NOT have any Native American ancestry. That the whole "I'm part Native American" is really just something that generations have passed down through their families. Actually, the number of African Americans that have some Native ancestry is quite low, plus, even if there was a relative, it would be like 1 person.
> 
> They also did a study on some Native American groups here in the United States to see how many had some African American ancestry, or a slave relative. And the numbers were like less than 1%
> 
> ...


 

I dunno girl...i personally htink its true... casue i have researched it but I also know cause my great grandmother was native american.. and I hear many others say the same thing... Nevertheless, I did not get their hair texture .... I got black hair...and i like it so... 

But i do agree that different textures of black hair should not always be attributed to being mixed its offensive to us....

One indian girl told me that oh thats why u look the way u do cause ur not all black.. and im like just cause one person in my lineage was native american does not make me all black.. its makes me mor black than native american thats for sure...


----------



## halee_J (Jan 16, 2008)

krissynick said:


> ok so im on my girls website.. healthy textures and this is what i find from one angry girl
> 
> 
> I am not fooled at all. Sorry, but your parents are NOT 100% african american. maybe from africa - ethiopia but sorry, not african american. i'm not convinced at all. maybe you have mixed parents, but i wouldn't say 100% african american. it would help to be honest about your background instead of misleading real african americans that you are also. i notice there aren't many close ups of your face on this blog so we can see how mixed you really are. sorry to skepticize, but i get tired of all these stars parading wigs around pretending that they're real slave ship african americans. *the stress of slave ships is imprinted on our dna making our hair crispy breaking and not growing past our shoulders unless we're mixed*
> ...


----------



## Studio_gal (Jan 16, 2008)

krissynick said:


> I* get tired of all these stars parading wigs around pretending that they're real slave ship african americans. the stress of slave ships is imprinted on our dna making our hair crispy breaking and not growing past our shoulders unless we're mixed. *


 
Thanks for starting my day right!


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 16, 2008)

That sounds like years of outside programming. She's probably been hearing that from her mother, family members, etc. I feel sorry for her. It sounds like she's really unhappy with her mane and a woman's hair can be her crown and glory.


----------



## Nita81 (Jan 16, 2008)

What's macherieamour's website?


----------



## krissynick (Jan 16, 2008)

healthytextures.com


----------



## ONEBLESSEDRN (Jan 16, 2008)

krissynick said:


> the stress of slave ships is imprinted on our dna making our hair crispy breaking and not growing past our shoulders unless we're mixed.



IG-NANT


----------



## MrsBurns82 (Jan 16, 2008)

krissynick said:


> sorry yea she sound straight up ignorant....


 
I can't even really comment that was just all around ignorant.


----------



## betty-boo (Jan 16, 2008)

halee_J said:


> krissynick said:
> 
> 
> > ok so im on my girls website.. healthy textures and this is what i find from one angry girl
> ...


----------



## Guapa1 (Jan 16, 2008)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> = the whole LHCF group laughing at this fool.



So glad I didn't have to do it! 





MissMadaam said:


> Ok guys i'm trying to understand here...
> She says that Macherie could be African but not 100% African American because %100 African Americans have some crispy breaking hair gene. So did this mutant gene manifest as soon as they got on the boat or once thier feet hit U.S soil?
> Can someone tell me why people like this exist:hardslap:


----------



## *KP* (Jan 16, 2008)

halee_J said:


> krissynick said:
> 
> 
> > ok so im on my girls website.. healthy textures and this is what i find from one angry girl
> ...


----------



## kally (Jan 16, 2008)

Sounds like that person was off her rocker with hate.

My hair my not be able to do it, but I know good and well it can be done.


----------



## wannabelong (Jan 16, 2008)

It's really sad how misinformed she is.  Even with my mutant slave ship gene, I'm going to have BSL hair!


----------



## Mook's hair (Jan 16, 2008)

missnappylady said:


> "the stress of slave ships"?!?!?!? WHAT?!?! That doesn't even make sense.
> 
> So, what's my excuse? I'm straight of Africa.erplexed



"the stress of slave ships" line grabbed me too. I think she thinks the conditions on the ships had a profound affect on her hair many generations later. But why any of it could cause hair to lack the ability to grow past the shoulders is beyond me. Like there's an invisible barrier at her shoulders and no hair can proceed farther. 
This whole thing is bonkers.

I'd like to know her extended definition of African American


----------



## Zeal (Jan 16, 2008)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> = the whole LHCF group laughing at this fool.


 

Tee hee hee hee. She sounds immature. Was it a teenager?



MissMadaam said:


> Ok guys i'm trying to understand here...
> She says that Macherie could be African but not 100% African American because %100 African Americans have some crispy breaking hair gene. So *did this mutant gene manifest as soon as they got on the boat or once thier feet hit U.S soil?*
> Can someone tell me why people like this exist:hardslap:


 
 Yall trying to get a sistah fiyahed for laughing.





tiffcurl said:


> i agree. this sounds fake to me, like it might be some crazy white man who is trying to theorize on some mess. something about it just doesn't sound real, like it's just for a reaction.


 
I was wodering the same thing.  I was thinking it was a white girl.


----------



## Valerie (Jan 16, 2008)

One of the sad things, it that I wonder if she would ever go into google and growing black/afro hair long and she would come up with a number of sites on the internet.  She is stuck in her mentality and when someone like Macherieamour has beautiful relaxed hair, or others have beautiful natural hair.  People like that girl freak out, she is clearly hurting, because of a remark which was said to her and she had haboured it for years.  I remember my cousin who is 1/4 Chinese on her dad's side and her mother 1/4 Portuguese said the said thing to me, that black hair can only grow if the person is mixed, and she told me a story about a black girl who could not grow her hair, and her father took her to many doctors and she still have problems.  Ignorance is a terrrible thing.  Just using the right products, moisturising with herbs, water, glycerine, on a regular basis, makes a whole difference.  If more black women were aware of the potential they have, the hair industry will be blown out of the water.  Ignorance like that keeps the hair industry targeted at the black population, flooded with rubbish.


----------



## OrangeMoon (Jan 16, 2008)

This child clearly has hair issues. To bad the LHCF Dropsquad wouldn't touch her with a 10 foot PIBBS and a DC.  Just sad cuzz she's nutt's I bet her hair looks a hot mess too.And, I didn't know I had the hair breaking gene I wounder did frying and dying my hair cause this gene to activate.  Glad I found LHCF because I would still have those "slave ship" genes.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Jan 16, 2008)

> sorry to skepticize, but i get tired of all these stars parading wigs around pretending that they're real slave ship african americans. *the stress of slave ships is imprinted on our dna making our hair crispy breaking and not growing past our shoulders unless we're mixed. *




...How cute. Wasn't slavery some centuries ago? 
WTF ... African american hair is not "branded"


----------



## Nola Darling (Jan 16, 2008)

All I can say is Wow!


----------



## janeemat (Jan 16, 2008)

krissynick said:


> ok so im on my girls website.. healthy textures and this is what i find from one angry girl
> 
> 
> I am not fooled at all. Sorry, but your parents are NOT 100% african american. maybe from africa - ethiopia but sorry, not african american. i'm not convinced at all. maybe you have mixed parents, but i wouldn't say 100% african american. it would help to be honest about your background instead of misleading real african americans that you are also. i notice there aren't many close ups of your face on this blog so we can see how mixed you really are. sorry to skepticize, but i get tired of all these stars parading wigs around pretending that they're real slave ship african americans. the stress of slave ships is imprinted on our dna making our hair crispy breaking and *not growing past our shoulders unless we're *
> ...


 
This is the part that got me.  My hair is right at APL and I'm certainly not mixed with nothing.


----------



## tenjoy (Jan 16, 2008)

WAAAAAA??

OMG  @ the 100 % African American

@ the imprint on DNA


----------



## sareca (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow... just wow!


----------



## ♦K.O♦ (Jan 16, 2008)

WOW. 

Just another example demonstrating that crack, in fact, KILLS.


----------



## myco (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, I guess we can give her/him points for creativity.  I have never heard it explained like that.


----------



## chicacanella (Jan 16, 2008)

krissynick said:


> ok so im on my girls website.. healthy textures and this is what i find from one angry girl
> 
> 
> I am not fooled at all. Sorry, but your parents are NOT 100% african american. maybe from africa - ethiopia but sorry, not african american. i'm not convinced at all. maybe you have mixed parents, but i wouldn't say 100% african american. it would help to be honest about your background instead of misleading real african americans that you are also. i notice there aren't many close ups of your face on this blog so we can see how mixed you really are. sorry to skepticize, but i get tired of all these stars parading wigs around pretending that they're real slave ship african americans. the stress of slave ships is imprinted on our dna making our hair crispy breaking and not growing past our shoulders unless we're mixed.
> ...


 

Wow, that is just....well, believable. I was going to say unbelievable that someone would say something like this but so many, I dare say the majority of all races believe this about African-Americans or those involved in the diaspora.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks like a case of Conditioner Overdose or C.O.


----------



## chicacanella (Jan 16, 2008)

AvaSpeaks said:


> You know what though, I read recently that most Africans Americans in this country that are descendents of slaves DO NOT have any Native American ancestry. That the whole "I'm part Native American" is really just something that generations have passed down through their families. Actually, the number of African Americans that have some Native ancestry is quite low, plus, even if there was a relative, it would be like 1 person.
> 
> They also did a study on some Native American groups here in the United States to see how many had some African American ancestry, or a slave relative. And the numbers were like less than 1%
> 
> ...


 

Yeah, that is true. They did mix different tribes from WA together which is one big reason, along with other admixture, so many African-Americans look "different" from many native Africans.  But don't know of any full-blooded WAs that have "looser" hair textures.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jan 16, 2008)

And I guess we all know the person is on this site because this thread has a ONE STAR! 

Message to that person: "YOU SUCK"!


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 16, 2008)

I tell ya boy, HATERS are everywhere! I wonder what flavor Haterade she was drinking when she posted that crap about Macherieamour...


----------



## sunnydaze (Jan 16, 2008)

prettyfaceANB said:


> And I guess we all know the person is on this site because this thread has a ONE STAR!
> 
> Message to that person: "YOU SUCK"!


 

Right...or someone who actually believes that foolishness.erplexed


----------



## Tamrin (Jan 16, 2008)

All I can say is WOW.. Ignorance is something.


----------



## glam- (Jan 16, 2008)

Okay, now I have officially heard it all...


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 16, 2008)

*she hatin ....*


----------



## Traycee (Jan 16, 2008)

Why does she have to be mixed...........One of my best friends hair is what we all used to call (b4 LHCF) bad hair  (4c natural)......and its down past her middle back ...and has all ways been since we were kids.....and this sister is far from being mixed believe me........
Where do these people live that they think black women don't have long hair?????....I know a lot of black women that do!!!


----------



## LunadeMiel (Jan 16, 2008)

HOT A$$ MESS!!!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jan 16, 2008)

It's sad.  I think she wants to believe that macherieamour is mixed so it will give her the excuse about why she is having trouble growing her own hair (and make her feel better about herself).  I know plenty of "mixed" people who have hair that constantly breaks off anad won't grow beyond their collarbone or shoulder length so I am not sure where and how she has done her "research."


----------



## ravenmerlita (Jan 16, 2008)

Hating? Ignorant? Hmmmmm.... IMO, how about straight up CRAZY? :crazy:

I mean whacky crazy and unfortunately with an internet connection. And, I don't mean to offend anyone, because I know that insanity and mental illness are serious problems often out of a person's control.

But... just my two cents... _please don't invite crazy here to LHCF._


----------



## chicacanella (Jan 16, 2008)

prettyfaceANB said:


> And I guess we all know the person is on this site because this thread has a ONE STAR!
> 
> Message to that person: "YOU SUCK"!


 

Wow, I wonder if they are on this site?


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jan 16, 2008)

MissMadaam said:


> Ok guys i'm trying to understand here...
> She says that Macherie could *be African but not 100% African American because %100 African Americans* have some crispy breaking hair gene. *So did this mutant gene manifest as soon as they got on the   boat or once thier feet hit U.S soil?*
> Can someone tell me why people like this exist:hardslap:


 



 

 

You have  just sent more proof and I am ashamed to admit.



WHY THE HECK ARE THERE SO MANY AAS STILL ACTING SO DANG IGNORANT?


----------



## cheeks87 (Jan 16, 2008)

I love when people try to pass ignorance off as black pride. Talkin bout slave ships & ish.


----------



## chocolatesis (Jan 16, 2008)

Sashaa08 said:


> It's sad. *I think she wants to believe that macherieamour is mixed so it will give her the excuse about why she is having trouble growing her own hair (and make her feel better about herself).* I know plenty of "mixed" people who have hair that constantly breaks off anad won't grow beyond their collarbone or shoulder length so I am not sure where and how she has done her "research."


 

I think so too. 

But that is the craziest explanation I've ever heard for why we supposedly can't "grow" hair. Not to be rude, but what kind of hair did she think the slaves had *before *they got on the ships? What does she think, the slaves got on the ship with straight/curly hair and got off with tightly coiled hair...oops...I mean "crispy breaking" hair? 

I always knew my hair was nappy, but I never knew it was "crispy breaking".


----------



## cheeks87 (Jan 16, 2008)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> Looks like a case of Conditioner Overdose or C.O.


----------



## darkangel25 (Jan 16, 2008)

It is so sad that so much ignorance still exists.


----------



## sunnydaze (Jan 16, 2008)

The more I read the statement the more I wonder if that is even a black person who wrote it.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jan 16, 2008)

Dangit I cant find it whatz her name? What section is it in?




krissynick said:


> ok so im on my girls website.. healthy textures and this is what i find from one angry girl
> 
> 
> I am not fooled at all. Sorry, but your parents are NOT 100% african american. maybe from africa - ethiopia but sorry, not african american. i'm not convinced at all. maybe you have mixed parents, but i wouldn't say 100% african american. it would help to be honest about your background instead of misleading real african americans that you are also. i notice there aren't many close ups of your face on this blog so we can see how mixed you really are. sorry to skepticize, but i get tired of all these stars parading wigs around pretending that they're real slave ship african americans. the stress of slave ships is imprinted on our dna making our hair crispy breaking and not growing past our shoulders unless we're mixed.
> ...


----------



## firecracker (Jan 16, 2008)

WTH I can't believe she said AA DNA is "oh so crispy" due to a conditions of a hellish boat ride.  Who voted her butt the official authenticity police


----------



## Islandspyce (Jan 16, 2008)

> Dangit I cant find it whatz her name? What section is it in?



She deleted that crazy negativity from her board!drunk:


----------



## TriniStarr (Jan 16, 2008)

I really think this chick is TRIPPING!!  

Somebody may have told her that she cannot grow her hair pass shoulder lenght and taking out her hate on others.

She need to use Macherieamour web-site for a guide to get hair pass shoulder lenght.  Hell, everybody is, so jump she better jump on the TRAIN to getting WL in the near future.

Rome was not build in a DAY.  It takes time, patiences and trial and errors to get here we need to go.


----------



## OrangeMoon (Jan 16, 2008)

firecracker said:


> WTH I can't believe she said AA DNA is "*oh so crispy*" due to a conditions of a hellish boat ride. Who voted her butt the official authenticity police


 
LMAO why did you have to say "Oh so crispy" now I keep thinking about the chick from R U The Girl.


----------



## HoneyDew (Jan 16, 2008)

StellaB said:


> Dangit I cant find it whatz her name? What section is it in?




http://healthytextures.typepad.com/my_journey_to_healthy_hai/2007/05/a_little_bit_ab.html

In the comments towards the bottom.

edited to add:
now I see that she deleted it - thank goodness.


----------



## Ivie184 (Jan 16, 2008)

WOW!!! Is it that deep???? . Ignorant and brainwashed I tell you. The sad thing is that there are many people who have the same beliefs and conjure up some cock and bull theories to back up their crap. 

"*the stress of slave ships is imprinted on our dna making our hair crispy breaking and not growing past our shoulders unless we're mixed*." . She had the audacity to type this nonsense.


----------



## Ivie184 (Jan 16, 2008)

AvaSpeaks said:


> You know what though, I read recently that most Africans Americans in this country that are descendents of slaves DO NOT have any Native American ancestry. That the whole "I'm part Native American" is really just something that generations have passed down through their families. Actually, the number of African Americans that have some Native ancestry is quite low, plus, even if there was a relative, it would be like 1 person.
> 
> They also did a study on some Native American groups here in the United States to see how many had some African American ancestry, or a slave relative. And the numbers were like less than 1%
> 
> ...


 
IA w/ the bolded.


----------



## krissynick (Jan 16, 2008)

StellaB said:


> Dangit I cant find it whatz her name? What section is it in?


 its in the about me section of her site


----------



## krissynick (Jan 16, 2008)

now that i think of it she probably is hurt... really bad... sounds like she had a lot o years of bad talk about her hair type... but gosh... that was on another levelll you can feel the pain in her words and she sound depressed cause she thinkn all hope is lost for her cause she thinks.. macheire is mixed....


----------



## angellazette (Jan 16, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!

Did she really say that the stress from the slave ships makes our hair crispy...like seriously, she said that?  I'm sorry but I am lmao over here.  I can't even take her serious after that.

Did macherieamour delete it or did the girl delete it?  I wonder if she's a member here...hmmmm.

ETA: I see macherieamour deleted it.


----------



## krissynick (Jan 16, 2008)

macherie deleted it and im im happy cause it was unecessary.. I mean maybe you guys feel i was wrong for posting her message but i think its imiportant to understand where all these theories about our  hair come from so we can not think the same way... i think its kinda good i came across it I learned alot from it and i think we all can.


----------



## Bosslady1 (Jan 16, 2008)

lmaooo

ceeelllieeeee...come git yo child!


----------



## Sistaslick (Jan 16, 2008)

Something is terribly fishy/interesting about this entire situation.


----------



## krissynick (Jan 16, 2008)

Sistaslick said:


> Something is terribly fishy/interesting about this entire situation.


 

Alot of people have been saying the same thing... I honestly dont think its fake you can tell by her words that she really feels this way and some type of hurt is definitely present. i dont think a person who was joking around would come up with all that for fun.... 

like a joke would be oh all yall hair is a weave.. but not this.. this is just a person i wanna grab and fix her hair so she can be quite.


----------



## NYAmicas (Jan 16, 2008)

Miss*Tress said:


> We all suffer from an identical crispy breaking hair gene mutation.


 

Yes, I too am a victim.
*hangs head in shame*


----------



## NYAmicas (Jan 16, 2008)

ella said:


> Lol I KNOW
> But it sure is hilarious


 
See all of ya are just wrong.
Them slave ships hundreds of years ago are the sole reason why our people's hair doesnt grow! Who doesnt know that?
I think it was something in the wood....


----------



## Sistaslick (Jan 16, 2008)

krissynick said:


> *Alot of people have been saying the same thing... I honestly dont think its fake you can tell by her words that she really feels this way and some type of hurt is definitely present. i dont think a person who was joking around would come up with all that for fun....*
> 
> like a joke would be oh all yall hair is a weave.. but not this.. this is just a person i wanna grab and fix her hair so she can be quite.




That's not exactly what I mean by fishy.  It just seems a little more than random is all.


----------



## HoneyDew (Jan 16, 2008)

Sistaslick said:


> That's not exactly what I mean by fishy.  *It just seems a little more than random is all*.




I agree!  That might just be a full fledged member of one of several hair boards for all we know.


----------



## krissynick (Jan 16, 2008)

Sistaslick said:


> That's not exactly what I mean by fishy.  It just seems a little more than random is all.


 

oh no sistaslick.. sorry i didnt mean you said she was lying... i was just added that yea... i agree and that some ppl even thought it was fake.. my fault


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jan 16, 2008)

Reslnt1 said:


> what the heck does that mean.....erplexed



Bwhahahahaa. Who the heck knows!!!  Idiots are everywhere I tell ya. Q


----------



## laCriolla (Jan 16, 2008)

krissynick said:


> ok so im on my girls website.. healthy textures and this is what i find from one angry girl
> 
> 
> I am not fooled at all. Sorry, but your parents are NOT 100% african american. maybe from africa - ethiopia but sorry, not african american. i'm not convinced at all. maybe you have mixed parents, but i wouldn't say 100% african american. it would help to be honest about your background instead of misleading real african americans that you are also. i notice there aren't many close ups of your face on this blog so we can see how mixed you really are. sorry to skepticize, but i get tired of all these stars parading wigs around pretending that they're real slave ship african americans. *the stress of slave ships is imprinted on our dna making our hair crispy* breaking and not growing past our shoulders unless we're mixed. \




 silly girl.  the stress must have made her brain crispy, too.


----------



## MizAvalon (Jan 16, 2008)

krissynick said:


> ok so im on my girls website.. healthy textures and this is what i find from one angry girl
> 
> 
> I am not fooled at all. Sorry, but your parents are NOT 100% african american. maybe from africa - ethiopia but sorry, not african american. i'm not convinced at all. maybe you have mixed parents, but i wouldn't say 100% african american. it would help to be honest about your background instead of misleading real african americans that you are also. i notice there aren't many close ups of your face on this blog so we can see how mixed you really are. sorry to skepticize, but i get tired of all these stars parading wigs around pretending that they're real slave ship african americans. the stress of slave ships is imprinted on our dna making our hair crispy breaking and not growing past our shoulders unless we're mixed.
> ...


 
What a bunch of mess!!

Can't wait to read the rest of the thread.


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 16, 2008)

Nita81 said:


> I want to say as soon as they got on the boat. Makes more sense that way......


 
Well, I guess no more boat rides and cruises for me...It took too long for me to get my hair healthy, I dont wanna pick up anouther crispy head gene!


----------



## lovenharmony (Jan 16, 2008)

...that's just sad how ignorant people can be.


----------



## DarkVictory (Jan 16, 2008)

NYAmicas said:


> See all of ya are just wrong.
> Them slave ships hundreds of years ago are the sole reason why our people's hair doesnt grow! Who doesnt know that?
> I think it was something in the wood....


 
Oh, yeah, and, think about your mixed friends and relatives - you notice their DNA is special, too? They've got that "Custer/Cromwell/Ronin/Vikings are after me" gene that causes them to RUN LIKE H%## when people start talking ig'nant **** about hair genetics.


----------



## princessnad (Jan 16, 2008)

I was reading through the posts and someone said that they don't know of any west african tribes that have looser curls.  The Fulani and Tuareg people of Nigeria both have looser curls and lighter skin.  Just FYI.  (Sorry I couldn't go back and quote it to show exactly which person said that).


----------



## scorpio70 (Jan 16, 2008)

so - somebody just needs to tell me now... should i cancel my cruise this summer or what? i'm not trying to have a setback.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jan 16, 2008)

We need a SHOW YOUR ROOTS thread.


----------



## sweetpuff (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## chocolatesis (Jan 16, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> Well, I guess no more boat rides and cruises for me...It took too long for me to get my hair healthy, I dont wanna pick up anouther crispy head gene!


----------



## elaine07 (Jan 16, 2008)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> = the whole LHCF group laughing at this fool.


 

ITA!  Well said!  She's a HATER!!!!


----------



## Supergirl (Jan 16, 2008)

jaedst said:


> so - somebody just needs to tell me now... should i cancel my cruise this summer or what? i'm not trying to have a setback.



Of course you should go. Only riding on a slave ship makes your hair ugly. In fact, going on the cruise where  you'll be riding in the lap of luxury will probably turn your hair to fine silk!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 16, 2008)

Supergirl said:


> Of course you should go. Only riding on a slave ship makes your hair ugly. In fact, going on the cruise where you'll be riding in the lap of luxury will probably turn your hair to fine silk!!!


----------



## rabs77 (Jan 16, 2008)

Supergirl said:


> Of course you should go. Only riding on a slave ship makes your hair ugly. In fact, going on the cruise where  you'll be riding in the lap of luxury will probably turn your hair to fine silk!!!



 Good one Supergirl......   
What is sad is a lot of people out there actually believe what this girl postedon Macherie's site


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 16, 2008)

> the stress of slave ships is imprinted on our dna making our hair crispy breaking and not growing past our shoulders unless we're mixed.


 
 Poor child. It's a better reason than 'God cursed black people' though, at the very least.


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 16, 2008)

kblc06 said:


> Now that was just foolish. It just comes to show that once again, WE (as black people) help perpetuate misconceptions about our hair


I agree with this statement. I believe we do this to our ownself. What a shame.


----------



## Supergirl (Jan 16, 2008)

rabs77 said:


> Good one Supergirl......
> What is sad is a lot of people out there actually believe what this girl postedon Macherie's site



That is sad.   I did not know vehicles impacted our DNA. I drive a Jetta--I wonder what kind of impact this will have on my kids' hair. Maybe I should switch to a Lincoln or something.


----------



## BeetleBug (Jan 16, 2008)

Poor, misguided child.


----------



## br0wney3z (Jan 16, 2008)

This is all too much for me to handle.  Slave ships causing mutations, imprinted DNA for crispy ends.  I was having a blah day, but this right here, this will keep me going for a few more hours


----------



## locabouthair (Jan 16, 2008)

ignorance at it's best. 

I love being black but I hate how ignroant some of us are. All it does is divide us even more. *sigh*


----------



## lollyoo (Jan 16, 2008)

avaspeaks you nailed it.
Am 100% west african with type 4a,3c hair type, and in my home country have seen hair types varying from 3b- 4z (pure africans). So whatever your mix, if you have these hair types its same similar issues.
princessnad is right but not only fulani, myfriend is 100% nigerian (yoruba tribe) with 3b hair, hair types also vary among africans even in same country.


----------



## sprungonhairboards (Jan 16, 2008)

I swear it's some ignorant stupid dumb illogical people out there. 

I hope her IGNORANT a$$ is on this site so she can see how IGNORANT and STUPID she sounds. Probably ain't got $5 so she had to go post on Ma's site.


----------



## NYAmicas (Jan 16, 2008)

I truly believe if everyone donated a penny we could pay her subscription fee here so she could be enlightened.
*passes a cup around*


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty (Jan 16, 2008)

I only have one question:  when will people learn to leave race/ethnicity out of the equation?!?  People please ignore the ignorant comments about hair.....from ANYONE!!!  It's all just hair in the end.  We all know that no matter what your background is.......black, white, asian, hispanic, creole, italian, ethiopian, nigerian, hell.......horses grow long hair!!!   It doesn't matter, anyone can grow long, beautiful, healthy hair with proper TLC and knowledge.  I get hated on all the time because of my father's background.  Do you think it really bothers me?  Nope, not one bit.  It used to bother me, but that was before I came here.  Now, having my father's blood is just an ancestral thing to me.  It makes no difference to me in regards to my hair.  So please, if we all take a stand and ignore people like that, maybe we'll find that their ignorant and foolish comments no longer bother/affect us.  And maybe the people who make these comments will find that we're no longer impressed or shocked by their ignorance.  We can never stop the ignorance, but we can ignore it!!


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 16, 2008)

I feel sorry for her.  She's obviously been hurting and I think many of us have been in a similar situation of frustration, fear, anger, etc where our hair is concerned.  I know a sense of "desperation" eventually led me here and, I feel that she must have been searching for something that led her to Macherie's site....  

Also, as an aside, I think sometimes people "star" the topic or content...  the idea that an AA woman in 2008 could have such an opinion about AA hair is saddening and disheartening but, I daresay, that many of us on this forum today may have held similar views prior to finding the LHCF light.  "My hair won't grow" or "I can't have long hair because..."  My own mother told me that she didn't know why I was trying to grow my hair long because I had never had long hair and she's never had long hair so I had no reason to think I could have long hair.  If she had told me that before I found LHCF, I probably would have been more likely to believe her over ya'll BUT when she saw me wear my hair down for the first time in a long time, she was impressed with my progress and started asking me for tips and whatnot.  

I'm going to pray for this girl that she finds healing and self-acceptance and even that she finds LHCF when her heart and mind are ready to accept the possibilities of what AA hair can really be.


----------



## Crissi (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh yea this right here is sheer NIGnorance!


----------



## Vshanell (Jan 16, 2008)

TCT said:


> *KRISSYNICK............ DID YOU POINT HER TO THIS WEBSITE.* I MEAN NO NEED TO BE TOO AGRIVATED OR MAD AT HER. WHAT SHE SAID IS RUDE. BUT SHE SEEMS TO HONESTLY BE UNAWARE.
> 
> 
> im not aware of mocherieamores hairsite myself. i have seen her before, but if you know how to get back to that site then just send her round these parts. she'll take 1 look and realize everybody here is not mixed. and she might get past her anger and confussion enough to learn something
> ...


Nah, don't send that girl over here.  I"m not even in the mood


----------



## scorpio70 (Jan 16, 2008)

thanks for the advice supergirl. i'll go on the cruise...

but, i'm not going to get a room on the lower levels. without the windows and stuff, my genes might not be able to tell the difference btn 'Carnival' and the 'Fredensborg'.


----------



## sprungonhairboards (Jan 16, 2008)

NYAmicas said:


> I truly believe if everyone donated a penny we could pay her subscription fee here so she could be enlightened.
> *passes a cup around*



 uh uh

It's enough ignorance over here already


----------



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2008)

Just annoying.  I'm just speechless.


----------



## Supergirl (Jan 16, 2008)

jaedst said:


> thanks for the advice supergirl. i'll go on the cruise...
> 
> but, i'm not going to get a room on the lower levels. without the windows and stuff, my genes might not be able to tell the difference btn 'Carnival' and the 'Fredensborg'.



Good point   



Hee hee


----------



## aja1121 (Jan 16, 2008)

sxyhairfetish said:


> JUST PURE IGNORANCE... shooot, if she is flippin about her, imagine how she would act seeing redhotlala's pics, kinikakes, dsylla, and all of the other Beyond BSL ladies on here...


 
Right, you should have given her the link to this website and asked her to join.


----------



## krissynick (Jan 16, 2008)

miss_cherokee said:


> I only have one question: when will people learn to leave race/ethnicity out of the equation?!? People please ignore the ignorant comments about hair.....from ANYONE!!! It's all just hair in the end. We all know that no matter what your background is.......black, white, asian, hispanic, creole, italian, ethiopian, nigerian, hell.......horses grow long hair!!! It doesn't matter, anyone can grow long, beautiful, healthy hair with proper TLC and knowledge. I get hated on all the time because of my father's background. Do you think it really bothers me? Nope, not one bit. It used to bother me, but that was before I came here. Now, having my father's blood is just an ancestral thing to me. It makes no difference to me in regards to my hair. So please, if we all take a stand and ignore people like that, maybe we'll find that their ignorant and foolish comments no longer bother/affect us. And maybe the people who make these comments will find that we're no longer impressed or shocked by their ignorance. We can never stop the ignorance, but we can ignore it!!


 

ur right its should be ignored.. but i thought it also good to let others know the perceptions that are out there so we wont be shocked.. later.


----------



## bellebebe (Jan 16, 2008)

The ***** prolly got no hair. I bet mah ass got more hair than  her and I don't even have hair on my ass.


----------



## krissynick (Jan 16, 2008)

bellebebe said:


> The ***** prolly got no hair. I bet mah ass got more hair than her and I don't even have hair on my ass.


 girl lol u crazy


----------



## cclark1 (Jan 16, 2008)

I read this post before work this morning and it made me so mad!!! Some people just can't get any more ignorant.


----------



## MsCounsel (Jan 16, 2008)

Okay, I'm not even going to read this post completely cause my blood is boiling?  WTH?   Instead of her criticizing macherieamour, perhaps learning to spell might be a better use of her time. 

WOW!!!! Slave ships - as if!


----------



## phyl73 (Jan 16, 2008)

Well both of my parents are African-American and taking care of my hair properly, (since I've joined this site, I've learned so much), has helped me achieve length and overall healthy hair.  When someone has been raised to think a certain way, it will take them going through a change themselves before they are able to become a believer.


----------



## theprincess098 (Jan 16, 2008)

I can't help but feel sorry for her ignorance. It's such a shame that she feels that way.


----------



## SleekandBouncy (Jan 16, 2008)

I can think of two people that sounds like.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jan 16, 2008)

SleekandBouncy said:


> I can think of two people that sounds like.


 
Yeah...I peeped game a few minutes ago. I'ma leave it alone, though.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 16, 2008)

Pokahontas said:


> Nah, don't send that girl over here. I"m not even in the mood


 
Now, I know if she got Pokahontas coming out with the gloves on....she had better not come ova here...


----------



## dynamic1 (Jan 16, 2008)

nappywomyn said:


> Poor child. It's a better reason than 'God cursed black people' though, at the very least.


 


Some of these posts have been truly amusing.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jan 16, 2008)

Sistaslick said:


> Something is terribly fishy/interesting about this entire situation.


,, lol as i thought since last nite,,,, why is the coment now gone???  ETA: okay Macherie deleted it.. but stilll


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Jan 16, 2008)

Haha   Silly rabbit...ooops....I mean... Silly girl, long hair isn't just for whites and those of mixed heritage!


----------



## Southernbella. (Jan 16, 2008)

sprungonhairboards said:


> I hope her IGNORANT a$$ is on this site so she can see how IGNORANT and STUPID she sounds.


 
I think she probably is.


----------



## PinkPeony (Jan 16, 2008)

lauren450 said:


> Yeah...I peeped game a few minutes ago. I'ma leave it alone, though.


 
Uh someone please let me in


----------



## Vshanell (Jan 16, 2008)

aja1121 said:


> Right, you should have given her the link to this website and asked her to join.


All she'll do is say it's a wig or weave.


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 16, 2008)

The person that made that comment is just ignorant. No one is 100% anything.  That person just doesn't realize how diverse the Black race is when it comes to hair, skin, and everything else.


----------



## nappity (Jan 16, 2008)

SleekandBouncy said:


> I can think of two people that sounds like.



 I agree!  That post is suspect to me- I think it was an LCHF'er who wanted to get attention.


----------



## DAX (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm sorry but I am not fooled, either.  I agree with Sistaslick.  Something ain't right about this.

I think someone of the caucasian persuasion is trying to get some Black women mad; or

Someone is sitting back laughing at all of sensitive responses they are reading to the prank they are playing on Macheramour's website.

What is all this about slaves ships, and mutuant genes?  Why the references to slavery?  I personally don't know any AA that believe that the slave ships left imprints in our DNA that cause our not being able to grow hair.
Who would belive that!

Oh, well... I had my laugh for the day.


----------



## OrangeMoon (Jan 16, 2008)

bellebebe said:


> The ***** prolly got no hair. I bet mah ass got more hair than her and I don't even have hair on my ass.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Jan 16, 2008)

Valerie said:


> One of the sad things, it that I wonder if she would ever go into google and growing black/afro hair long and she would come up with a number of sites on the internet. She is stuck in her mentality and when someone like Macherieamour has beautiful relaxed hair, or others have beautiful natural hair. People like that girl freak out, she is clearly hurting, because of a remark which was said to her and she had haboured it for years. I remember my cousin who is 1/4 Chinese on her dad's side and her mother 1/4 Portuguese said the said thing to me, that black hair can only grow if the person is mixed, and she told me a story about a black girl who could not grow her hair, and her father took her to many doctors and she still have problems. Ignorance is a terrrible thing. Just using the right products, moisturising with herbs, water, glycerine, on a regular basis, makes a whole difference. If more black women were aware of the potential they have, the hair industry will be blown out of the water. Ignorance like that keeps the hair industry targeted at the black population, flooded with rubbish.


 

My sentiments exactly !


----------



## tthreat08 (Jan 16, 2008)

krissynick said:


> ok so im on my girls website.. healthy textures and this is what i find from one angry girl
> 
> 
> I am not fooled at all. Sorry, but your parents are NOT 100% african american. maybe from africa - ethiopia but sorry, not african american. i'm not convinced at all. maybe you have mixed parents, but i wouldn't say 100% african american. it would help to be honest about your background instead of misleading real african americans that you are also. i notice there aren't many close ups of your face on this blog so we can see how mixed you really are. sorry to skepticize, but i get tired of all these stars parading wigs around pretending that they're real slave ship african americans. *the stress of slave ships is imprinted on our dna making our hair crispy breaking and not growing past our shoulders unless we're mixed*.
> ...





WTF?????  WHAT IN THE HAY-ELLLL????  That made me laugh so hard.  Wow.
I mean the slave ship stressed or DNA? And to the point where our hair is CRISPY???


----------



## byrdmail (Jan 16, 2008)

angellazette said:


> WOW!!!!!!
> 
> Did she really say that the stress from the slave ships makes our hair crispy...like seriously, she said that? I'm sorry but I am lmao over here. I can't even take her serious after that.
> 
> ...


 
I saw the comment last night and my mouth hit the floor.  Yes, she said african american hair is "crispy."  I am glad that it was deleted.  Even if Macherie is not 100% african amercian (whatever that means), her blog/website is VERY helpful.  And, I was very disappointed that someone would post a comment like that.  Her site, just like this site, is very positive and that comment was unnecessary.


----------



## Mortons (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow just wow


----------



## IntoMyhair (Jan 16, 2008)

Lady there has issues. That is all i will say but big up to Ms Macherieamour!
Brush them haters off!


I guess i got some mixed folks up in my blood hell my child should to.
Ingorant b!tch


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 16, 2008)

krissynick said:


> ok so im on my girls website.. healthy textures and this is what i find from one angry girl
> 
> 
> I am not fooled at all. *Sorry, but your parents are NOT 100% african american.*
> ...


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 16, 2008)

sxyhairfetish said:


> JUST PURE IGNORANCE... shooot, if she is flippin about her, imagine how she would act seeing redhotlala's pics, kinikakes, dsylla, and all of the other Beyond BSL ladies on here...


 
It wouldn't count Sxy, RedHotlala, Kini and Dsylla are all brown skinneded therefore they are mixed! That Don't count! It's obvious they got some of that Good mixed hurr!


----------



## reena (Jan 16, 2008)

Im hurt 1. that was the dumbest thing I have read in a long time. 2. from laughing so hard. If some one can relay the messages that the majority of AA's are mixed with something.come on now we all look different for a reason different parts of africa and mixed with something else. And does that mean that the rest of the africans that were drop off somewhere else like Brazil or an island, hair cant grow past their shoulders too b/c their ancestors were on a slave ship. 

Its so sad how people  have no real understanding of their history or of themselves and just except anything someone tells them.  lets think people!


----------



## kbody4 (Jan 16, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> Well, I guess no more boat rides and cruises for me...It took too long for me to get my hair healthy, I dont wanna pick up anouther crispy head gene!


----------



## Afrolinda (Jan 16, 2008)

AvaSpeaks said:


> You know what though, I read recently that most Africans Americans in this country that are descendents of slaves DO NOT have any Native American ancestry. That the whole "I'm part Native American" is really just something that generations have passed down through their families. Actually, the number of African Americans that have some Native ancestry is quite low, plus, even if there was a relative, it would be like 1 person.
> 
> They also did a study on some Native American groups here in the United States to see how many had some African American ancestry, or a slave relative. And the numbers were like less than 1%
> 
> ...


 
You are so right, so many people are unaware of this.


----------



## Afrolinda (Jan 16, 2008)

Neith said:


> Not really. Many black Africans are also "mixed". A big percentage. More of a chance, yeah... but it's not as if every black person in Africa is the sterotypical view of an African. In any place people of different races come together, they tend to make babies. lol human nature I guess
> 
> Plus, just because a few great great grandmas and grandpas might be another race doesn't mean that our hair is softer or less kinky than someone who is "full" black... and even the kinkiest hair GROWS.
> 
> The girl that is just straight dumb. That's all. No other explanation.


 
I totally agree with you and everything you said is right.


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 16, 2008)

DAX said:


> I'm sorry but I am not fooled, either. I agree with Sistaslick. Something ain't right about this.
> 
> I think someone of the caucasian persuasion is trying to get some Black women mad; or
> 
> ...


 
*nod* 

I'm wondering if someone didn't want to put themselves on front street by stating that 'thought' here, and so took it the roundabout way knowing SOMEONE would jump on it.....  

Dra-ha-ma.....


----------



## krissynick (Jan 16, 2008)

nappywomyn said:


> *nod*
> 
> I'm wondering if someone didn't want to put themselves on front street by stating that 'thought' here, and so took it the roundabout way knowing SOMEONE would jump on it.....
> 
> Dra-ha-ma.....


 
Hmmmm interesting.....


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 16, 2008)

AvaSpeaks said:


> *You know what though, I read recently that most Africans Americans in this country that are descendents of slaves DO NOT have any Native American ancestry. That the whole "I'm part Native American" is really just something that generations have passed down through their families. Actually, the number of African Americans that have some Native ancestry is quite low, plus, even if there was a relative, it would be like 1 person.*
> 
> *This is so true Ava, Geographically and socioeconomically it would not have made much sense...but hey people say anything to prove that they are not "that Black."*
> 
> ...


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 16, 2008)

nappywomyn said:


> *nod*
> 
> I'm wondering if someone didn't want to put themselves on front street by stating that 'thought' here, and so took it the roundabout way knowing SOMEONE would jump on it.....
> 
> Dra-ha-ma.....


 
Well if that's the case and then I got a great laugh for the day...I really needed it! I like it when we shake things up around here!


----------



## krissynick (Jan 16, 2008)

krissynick said:


> Hmmmm interesting.....


 

Actually it was kinda odd that i found the post.... it was in the about me hair section of macherieamour website.. and i hardly look there anymore but i just happen to look there on the 15 and saw it there and i had to post it on here.... but macheireamour deleted it... but it was there posted by someone who called themselves sorry.. something.. i forgot...


----------



## SandySea (Jan 16, 2008)

That comment sounds crazyerplexed.  Macharie probably laughed more than anything.  That comment about our DNA takes the cake!!  It's sad that some people fail to realize how diverse we are as a race and culture.  Truly ignorant!


----------



## Afrolinda (Jan 16, 2008)

reena said:


> Im hurt 1. that was the dumbest thing I have read in a long time. 2. from laughing so hard. If some one can relay the messages that the majority of AA's are mixed with something.come on now we all look different for a reason different parts of africa and mixed with something else. *And does that mean that the rest of the africans that were drop off somewhere else like Brazil or an island, hair cant grow past their shoulders too b/c their ancestors were on a slave ship. *
> 
> *Its so sad how people have no real understanding of their history or of themselves and just except anything someone tells them.  lets think people!*




I agree with you, people should learn much more about history and geography for that matter.


----------



## rdm (Jan 16, 2008)

Reslnt1 said:


> what the heck does that mean.....erplexed


 
This means that she never took a biology class.


----------



## macherieamour (Jan 16, 2008)

SandySea said:


> That comment sounds crazyerplexed.  Macharie probably laughed more than anything.  That comment about our DNA takes the cake!!  It's sad that some people fail to realize how diverse we are as a race and culture.  Truly ignorant!



Hehe, I did laugh. Seriously, I didnt take it personally.Thats what happens when you are on the internet  But thanks to Krissy and Betty for pointing it out  

That one wasnt even that bad, you should see some of the Youtube comments I deleted. Full out battles over whether or not, i am mixed It is very sad what some people think about black women and hair (and black women are not the only "offenders").


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jan 16, 2008)

Personally I love Macherieamuor's blog. I believe what you say Ms.M. 

In my honest opinion race shouldn't always be an issue, healthy haircare should. I'm mixed Black and Indian and MY hair is kinky as hell. lol I'll bet she'd tell me I'm lying because if I really was my hair would be down to my knees. Ol girl forgot her meds ennit?


----------



## lisana (Jan 16, 2008)

Sistaslick said:


> Something is terribly fishy/interesting about this entire situation.



I was just about to say the same thing, but you beat me to it. It's nice to know that a LHCF veteran picked this up. I tell you, some of us need to take a step back and OBSERVE the entire situation... that is all


----------



## lisana (Jan 16, 2008)

nappywomyn said:


> *nod*
> 
> I'm wondering if someone didn't want to put themselves on front street by stating that 'thought' here, and so took it the roundabout way knowing SOMEONE would jump on it.....
> 
> Dra-ha-ma.....



thank you, sister, nice to know everyone ain't falling down the dang rabbit hole...and that really is all.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jan 16, 2008)

nappywomyn said:


> *nod*
> 
> I'm wondering if someone didn't want to put themselves on front street by stating that 'thought' here, and so took it the roundabout way knowing SOMEONE would jump on it.....
> 
> Dra-ha-ma.....


 
Bingo! In light of recent threads on here, this one fits in quite nicely.


----------



## nappity (Jan 16, 2008)

lauren450 said:


> Bingo! In light of recent threads on here, this one fits in quite nicely.



 Its just too coincidental. When I teach my students I always ask them to question the source.


----------



## krissynick (Jan 16, 2008)

nappity4b said:


> Its just too coincidental. When I teach my students I always ask them to question the source.


 

Its real guys.. i know you guys are finding it fishy but i saw it with my own eyes from a person on her website.. i just have no idea who it and anothe person from macherie website commented too ... if you want to go see its still there.. w ell our responses anyway


----------



## amwcah (Jan 16, 2008)

krissynick said:


> Its real guys.. i know you guys are finding it fishy but i saw it with my own eyes from a person on her website.. i just have no idea who it and anothe person from macherie website commented too ... if you want to go see its still there.. w ell our responses anyway


 
You sound guilty by defending yourself.  Don't bother.  Like I said in your other thread, "Brush your collar and keep moving!"


----------



## krissynick (Jan 16, 2008)

amwcah said:


> You sound guilty by defending yourself. Don't bother. Like I said in your other thread, "Brush your collar and keep moving!"


 

i know i do but ppl already think what they want to think... me and machiereamour both know what the true is... but ur absolultely right imma just keep moving ...


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jan 16, 2008)

It's unfortunate that someone cannot celebrate the fact that someone who is Black, with 2 Black parents has been able to achieve beautiful, bra-strap, waistlength, hip length or whatever length hair, and instead wants to question her ethnicity. Instead of keeping secrets to herself, Macherieamour has decided to kindly lend her support to helping others achieve beautiful, long hair that is 100% theirs!

Reality Check: It doesn't really matter your ethnicity, b/c anyone with any African ancestry can have any texture of hair. Our hair comes in type 1, 2, 3, 4 and probably type 20. What this site has taught us is that with the right products and care for YOUR particular hair, your hair will prosper!

Reality Check 2: If you are Black American, Caribbean, or Latin American (and even African), it is pretty unlikely in this day and age that anyone is 100% anything. So yes, Macherieamour is Black, but probably like everyone else has some other ancestry. This does not have anything to do with her hair type!


----------



## nappity (Jan 16, 2008)

krissynick said:


> Its real guys.. i know you guys are finding it fishy but i saw it with my own eyes from a person on her website.. i just have no idea who it and anothe person from macherie website commented too ... if you want to go see its still there.. w ell our responses anyway



Krissy- unless you wrote it- you are NOT the source. Don't get your curls in a ruffle. Questioning the source is a scientific method used to get to the bottom of things. The source made his/her position clear.That should be the end of that.Why would I take advice or get riled up by someone who is as ignorant as the day is long? You aver you are not the source-_Okay_- I still question the sources intention and its purpose. I.E. why? why now? why here? you follow?


----------



## krissynick (Jan 16, 2008)

nappity4b said:


> Krissy- unless you wrote it- you are NOT the source. Don't get your curls in a ruffle. Questioning the source is a scientific method used to get to the bottom of things. The source made his/her position clear.That should be the end of that.Why would I take advice or get riled up by someone who is as ignorant as the day is long? You aver you are not the source-_Okay_- I still question the sources intention and its purpose. I.E. why? why now? why here? you follow?


 

the fact that you made this post instead of p.m is gonna make i worst now... sigh....


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jan 16, 2008)

Averoigne said:


> *Reading that woman's post made me feel sad...for her. It's tragic that she has internalized so much negativity.*


 
I agree with you. Maybe we should direct her to this site.....*unless she's already a member here*perplexed


----------



## PinkPeony (Jan 16, 2008)

Afrolinda said:


> [/b]
> 
> I agree with you, people should learn much more about history and geography for that matter.


Afrolinda you are so cute lol,those comments are obviously from a deranged person but you still take the time and effort to drop some knowledge
btw- I checked out angolian ladies on hi5 and I have to say wow... there are quite a few stunnas


----------



## PinkPeony (Jan 16, 2008)

macherieamour said:


> Hehe, I did laugh. Seriously, I didnt take it personally.Thats what happens when you are on the internet  But thanks to Krissy and Betty for pointing it out
> 
> *That one wasnt even that bad, you should see some of the Youtube comments I deleted. Full out battles over whether or not, i am mixed It is very sad what some people think about black women and hair (and black women are not the only "offenders*").


Awww Macherie you keep doing your thing I'm so glad that you try to enlighten black women on haircare,I'm sure it can be frustrating sometimes that's why I have the utmost respect for you and your mission


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jan 16, 2008)

adequate said:


> That sounds like years of outside programming. She's probably been hearing that from her mother, family members, etc. I feel sorry for her. It sounds like she's really unhappy with her mane and a woman's hair can be her crown and glory.


 
I agree with this. And for those of us that haven't had the chance to check out Macherieamour's website, this thread has inadvertently been a great way to get the word out about it


----------



## Bigghair (Jan 16, 2008)

> The stress of slave ships is imprinted on our dna making our hair crispy breaking and not growing past our shoulders unless we're mixed.


*

Wow!! I am sorry but this made me burst out laughing!There are many ignorant people in this world.
*


----------



## shunta (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow, she's got some serious issues.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jan 16, 2008)

*I agree with all of you, especially Kimberly. As I read through this thread, I realized how sad and in pain this person must be. It must be difficult to see other women achieve things you feel you can't (EVEN THOUGH YOU CAN). It reminds me of how someone will get a new car or a new home and decorate it beautifully, and someone else will come into their home or get in their car and find something wrong (i.e. "I would have decorated it this way" even though they can't have a home like that or "this car doesn't have such and such stereo or other amenity, that sucks"). When you can have the things you want, rarely do you find time to "hate" or criticize someone else's life. When I first joined this board, I was overwhelmed by all the beautiful heads of long, healthy hair. Sure, I had seen Black women with long hair, but so many was just WOW!*

*I have struggled to find a regimen that works for my hair. Many of the things that work for others do not work for me. I just have to accept that, and have found the things that have. We all have the common goal of long, healthy, beautiful hair! No matter what anyone says, it can happen for you!*



Traycee said:


> Why does she have to be mixed...........One of my best friends hair is what we all used to call (b4 LHCF) bad hair (4c natural)......and its down past her middle back ...and has all ways been since we were kids.....and this sister is far from being mixed believe me........
> Where do these people live that they think black women don't have long hair?????....I know a lot of black women that do!!!





Sashaa08 said:


> It's sad. I think she wants to believe that macherieamour is mixed so it will give her the excuse about why she is having trouble growing her own hair (and make her feel better about herself). I know plenty of "mixed" people who have hair that constantly breaks off anad won't grow beyond their collarbone or shoulder length so I am not sure where and how she has done her "research."





Kimberly said:


> I feel sorry for her. She's obviously been hurting and I think many of us have been in a similar situation of frustration, fear, anger, etc where our hair is concerned. I know a sense of "desperation" eventually led me here and, I feel that she must have been searching for something that led her to Macherie's site....
> 
> Also, as an aside, I think sometimes people "star" the topic or content... the idea that an AA woman in 2008 could have such an opinion about AA hair is saddening and disheartening but, I daresay, that many of us on this forum today may have held similar views prior to finding the LHCF light. "My hair won't grow" or "I can't have long hair because..." My own mother told me that she didn't know why I was trying to grow my hair long because I had never had long hair and she's never had long hair so I had no reason to think I could have long hair. If she had told me that before I found LHCF, I probably would have been more likely to believe her over ya'll BUT when she saw me wear my hair down for the first time in a long time, she was impressed with my progress and started asking me for tips and whatnot.
> 
> I'm going to pray for this girl that she finds healing and self-acceptance and even that she finds LHCF when her heart and mind are ready to accept the possibilities of what AA hair can really be.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jan 16, 2008)

Also, maybe this person should visit these two threads (if they are on this site). The info would be very helpful to them
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=114263
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=187343


----------



## Sistaslick (Jan 16, 2008)

I feel like our intelligence is being insulted.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Jan 16, 2008)

damn!  my hair is normally dry and crispity and i'm mixed!!  half the black chicks (if not more) on this board have longer and nicer hair than mine.  they must have been on a different ship


----------



## kaykaybobay (Jan 16, 2008)

What on earth is a real african-american?  I have ancesters from Africa, I can trace roots back to the American revoltion.  Of course there is mixture etc.  I guess that makes me a fake African American lol.  That person is just jealous.


----------



## Nita81 (Jan 16, 2008)

krissynick said:


> healthytextures.com


Thank you!!!


----------



## shocol (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm glad so many of you ladies are responding with humor, compassion, and logic, therefore lightening my mood.  My first inclination was to cuss like a sailor.erplexed


----------



## santwon (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh man. I'ma go smack my momma for marrying a black man and therefore messing up my hair for life. Oh wait, maybe I should tell her to smack HER momma cuz then I wouldn't have slave-ship-imprinted-hair automatically. I am sorry to hear that. I love how people STILL think stuff like this in TWO THOUSAND AND EIGHT!

That's just sad. Considering how, as people like FlawedBeauty pointed out, being 'mixed' (I guess with whatever) doesn't guarantee 'beautiful' hair either. It can be dry, short, or have any other equally 'awful' affliction.

*rolls eyes* *shakes head*


----------



## halee_J (Jan 16, 2008)

MtAiryHoney said:


> I tell ya boy, HATERS are everywhere! I wonder what flavor Haterade she was drinking when she posted that crap about Macherieamour...


 
*green-apple venom*. I think she also had a few _*dummy bears*_ too


----------



## silkii_locks (Jan 16, 2008)

FlawedBeauty said:


> damn! my hair is normally dry and crispity and i'm mixed!! half the black chicks (if not more) on this board have longer and nicer hair than mine. *they must have been on a different ship*


----------



## Lady Esquire (Jan 16, 2008)

Awww poor baby, sounding all ignant and all. 
She may have attempted to play macherieamour, but only played herself.


----------



## shelly25 (Jan 16, 2008)

halee_J said:


> *green-apple venom*. I think she also had a few _*dummy bears*_ too




LOL


----------



## Tenacious (Jan 16, 2008)

and whats even more sad? There are probably another million black women that think the same. My sister, sorry to say, is one of those women that are not convinced that african-american women can grow hair to their behinds. It just shows how some black women set those limitations and can't see outside the box because they choose not to. They segregate themselves from other black people which is the reason why our race may never attain Black Unity. 

That's why I love this board, we LIVE outside the box and when all of us one day reach our hair goals, we will surely make a statement, if not already. I guess, when that day comes, I guess ALL black women will be all-of-a-sudden "mixed". 

Statements like that just reinforce how ignorant she is.


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Jan 16, 2008)

I wonder whatr kinda haterade was she drinking



halee_J said:


> *green-apple venom*. I think she also had a few _*dummy bears*_ too


 
 lol Yall always make me smile


----------



## Tenacious (Jan 16, 2008)

ella said:


> Lol I KNOW
> But it sure is hilarious



I know right.... "stress of slave ships".... really....R U SERIOUS???


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Jan 16, 2008)

DAX said:


> I'm sorry but I am not fooled, either. I agree with Sistaslick. Something ain't right about this.
> 
> I think someone of the caucasian persuasion is trying to get some Black women mad; or
> 
> ...


 
 I really believe that this is a white person. I thought of that last night but I just didn't say anything.

White posters do it alot ya'll. They post on Bossip.com all the time and pretend like they are a black poster and say the most ignorant and racist things. They post it like it's a black person talking down about their own race.


----------



## asubeauty (Jan 16, 2008)

Whether the person is black or white, it's pure ignorance.    Macharie did the right thing by removing it and no responding.  Ppl like that just want a response; when they don't get one, they feel foolish.


----------



## Sistaslick (Jan 16, 2008)

AvaSpeaks said:


> I really believe that this is a white person. I thought of that last night but I just didn't say anything.
> 
> White posters do it alot ya'll. They post on Bossip.com all the time and pretend like they are a black poster and say the most ignorant and racist things. They post it like it's a black person talking down about their own race.



Nawl, its not a white person.  The person's post sounds eerily, eerily familiar to me.  _It's trollin' 101, come on now y'all._   This is one of them puzzles with the really big pieces.  If you can't put this together then I don't know what to tell ya.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jan 16, 2008)

Sistaslick said:


> Nawl, its not a white person.  The person's post sounds eerily, eerily familiar to me.  _It's trollin' 101, come on now y'all._   This is one of them puzzles with the really big pieces.  If you can't put this together then I don't know what to tell ya.


  O Sista , you must share with the rest of us,, we're not al detectives like you LOL!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 16, 2008)

Sistaslick said:


> Nawl, its not a white person. The person's post sounds eerily, eerily familiar to me.  _It's trollin' 101, come on now y'all._  This is one of them puzzles with the really big pieces. If you can't put this together then I don't know what to tell ya.


 I unno.  Who be stupid/insensitive/dumb/crappy/bold/foolish/ignant enough to do this if it's a member and why in tarnations would they?


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jan 16, 2008)

All I have to say is....explain locs if we can grow hair? And there are a hell of a lot of black people with BSL locs and longer.


----------



## Afrikaisi (Jan 16, 2008)

I think the post was made by someone of another race other than African descent.  Just my two cents.


----------



## Amber_moon (Jan 16, 2008)

I agree with Sista... this is definitely the work of a troll... Its pretty obvious from the first two sentences.










Stop feeding it. Itll go away.


----------



## TaraDyan (Jan 16, 2008)

Sistaslick said:


> Nawl, its not a white person. The person's post sounds eerily, eerily familiar to me.  _It's trollin' 101, come on now y'all._  This is one of them puzzles with the really big pieces. If you can't put this together then I don't know what to tell ya.


 
I agree 1,000%.  I saw through this charade EARLY THIS MORNING!


----------



## sikora (Jan 16, 2008)

Amber_moon said:


> I agree with Sista... this is definitely the work of a troll... *Its pretty obvious from the first two sentences.*



makes sense


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Jan 16, 2008)

TaraDyan said:


> I agree 1,000%.  I saw through this charade EARLY THIS MORNING!



*Yep! I've been away from the site for a couple of days but now I've caught up AND I've already put two and two together. *


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Jan 16, 2008)

> Sorry, but your parents are NOT 100% african american. maybe from africa


 
Uh, shouldn't this be said the other way around


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 16, 2008)

You know what, after re reading the post that the person put on macherie's page i now see the light.  It IS very apparent.  Wow, didn't try to switch it up or anything


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jan 16, 2008)

*Bre~Bre* said:


> You know what, after re reading the post that the person put on macherie's page i now see the light.  It IS very apparent.  Wow, didn't try to switch it up or anything


Now Bre Bre, your just gonna scare the girl  LOL


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 16, 2008)

Ravenhairbellydancer said:


> Now Bre Bre, your just gonna scare the girl LOL


 
I haven't said any names but it is very clear and it's sad   I hope that person got whatever satisfaction she so clearly needed


----------



## JOI (Jan 16, 2008)

Reslnt1 said:


> what the heck does that mean.....erplexed



Girl, I am Trying to Figure out WTH she said ROFL  I had a Chris Tucker Moment for a minute lol (what in the hell did she just say) She must be Bald as a jaybird, Jealousy is the root of evil. She keep thinking like that she will never have any hair while the rest of us have swinging Bra strap/Waist length hair


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Jan 16, 2008)

*Bre~Bre* said:


> I haven't said any names but it is very clear and it's sad  I hope that person got whatever satisfaction she so clearly needed


 
Well somebody give me a hint because now I'm lost


----------



## BeetleBug (Jan 16, 2008)

AvaSpeaks said:


> Well somebody give me a hint because now I'm lost


 
Ditto! I have an idea who but I am not sure.

Eta: nvm, I just figured it out.


----------



## JOI (Jan 16, 2008)

AvaSpeaks said:


> Uh, shouldn't this be said the other way around


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 16, 2008)

krissynick said:


> KRISSYNICK............ DID YOU POINT HER TO THIS WEBSITE. I MEAN NO NEED TO BE TOO AGRIVATED OR MAD AT HER. WHAT SHE SAID IS RUDE. BUT SHE SEEMS TO HONESTLY BE UNAWARE.
> 
> 
> im not aware of mocherieamores hairsite myself. i have seen her before, but if you know how to get back to that site then just send her round these parts. she'll take 1 look and realize everybody here is not mixed. and she might get past her anger and confussion enough to learn something
> ...


How did i miss this....this is very interesting...


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jan 16, 2008)

Sistaslick said:


> *I feel like our intelligence is being insulted*.





FlawedBeauty said:


> *damn! my hair is normally dry and crispity and i'm mixed!! half the black chicks (if not more) on this board have longer and nicer hair than mine. they must have been on a different ship*


 


All I can do is laugh at you all's posts (even though I know they are serious)!


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Jan 16, 2008)

march87 said:


> Ditto! I have an idea who but I am not sure.
> 
> Eta: nvm, I just figured it out.


 
I told ya'll! There are some natural haters still in our community that want to push the issue that our hair is so nappy and will never grow past our necks and shoulders. 

BTW, my hair's growin ya'll!!! It's over the collar of my shirts 

*I's said,* mi hair's growin' ya'll


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jan 16, 2008)

Tenacious said:


> and whats even more sad? There are probably another million black women that think the same. My sister, sorry to say, is one of those women that are not convinced that african-american women can grow hair to their behinds. It just shows how some black women set those limitations and can't see outside the box because they choose not to. They segregate themselves from other black people which is the reason why our race may never attain Black Unity.
> 
> That's why I love this board, we LIVE outside the box and when all of us one day reach our hair goals, we will surely make a statement, if not already. I guess, when that day comes, I guess ALL black women will be all-of-a-sudden "mixed".
> 
> Statements like that just reinforce how ignorant she is.


 
I totally agree. Well said. I remember when I was in high school, and these Black girls started a rumor that my older sis and I were "mixed" with Indian b/c although we are not fair skinned, our skin has a red tint and they thought we had "good" hair. I know my hair is naturally kinky, but it looked good (for the time, considering I had no idea how to do my hair, this was pre-LHCF).

Anyway, it's so sad to me how people do believe you have to be "mixed" to have certain features be it a "hair type," "skin color" "eye color" "facial features". I just want to knock sense into some people to realize that Black people are sooooooooooooo diverse!


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Jan 16, 2008)

cocoberry10 said:


> I totally agree. Well said. I remember when I was in high school, and these Black girls started a rumor that my older sis and I were "mixed" with Indian b/c although we are not fair skinned, our skin has a red tint and they thought we had "good" hair. I know my hair is naturally kinky, but it looked good (for the time, considering I had no idea how to do my hair, this was pre-LHCF).
> 
> Anyway, it's so sad to me how people do believe you have to be "mixed" to have certain features be it a "hair type," "skin color" "eye color" "facial features". I just want to knock sense into some people to realize that Black people are sooooooooooooo diverse!


 
 This kind of thinking reminds me of that video I saw on YouTube about the preacher calling Barack Obama, "the half-white boy"!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 16, 2008)

LadyEsquire said:


> Awww poor baby, sounding all ignant and all.
> She may have attempted to play macherieamour, but only played herself.


Guffaw   Ok, i'm really done here.  Good day.  I SAID GOOD DAY!!!1


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Jan 16, 2008)

*Bre~Bre* said:


> Guffaw  Ok, i'm really done here. Good day. I SAID GOOD DAY!!!1


 
 Ya'll too funny!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jan 17, 2008)

JOI said:


> Girl, I am Trying to Figure out WTH she said ROFL  I had a Chris Tucker Moment for a minute lol (what in the hell did she just say) She must be Bald as a jaybird, Jealousy is the root of evil. *She keep thinking like that she will never have any hair while the rest of us have swinging Bra strap/Waist length hair*


 
Like Duke Ellington (then Cab Calloway) (then Ella Fitzgerald) said

*It Don't Mean a Thing if it Ain't got That Swing!!!!*


----------



## longhairdreamzz (Jan 17, 2008)

AvaSpeaks said:


> Well somebody give me a hint because now I'm lost


 

I'm just as lost...I wish I had a clue.


----------



## tallnomad (Jan 17, 2008)

okay.  i get this now.  i see what's really going on.  and if my suspicions are correct, then this is really sad.  wow.  just wow.  erplexed

edited to say:  sorry if that sounded cryptic, but as a few ladies pointed out, in light of recent threads that have been posted, this now makes a lot of sense.


----------



## MrsBKJ (Jan 17, 2008)

Its beyond sad....she obviously hasnt been on here...is her email given? we could send her a link and send her lots of pics...

But see this is just another one of those incidents where they try to hold a sista down...

Its pathetic because ignorance just won't be overcome. 

Uzz


----------



## ddean (Jan 17, 2008)

tiffcurl said:


> okay. i get this now. i see what's really going on. and if my suspicions are correct, then this is really sad. wow. just wow. erplexed
> 
> edited to say: *sorry if that sounded cryptic, but as a few ladies pointed out, in light of recent threads that have been posted, this now makes a lot of sense*.


 

I agree


----------



## LunadeMiel (Jan 17, 2008)

Who is this person all of you are speaking of.  I've read this entire thread and I have no clue.  Maybe I haven't been here long enough.....


----------



## Desert Skye (Jan 17, 2008)

krissynick said:


> i notice there aren't many close ups of your face on this blog so we can see how mixed you really are.




I dont get this part. There are plenty of videos of macheriamour where you can clearly see her face. How close up does she wanna be? To the point she can see her pores?!

She is hoping and praying that macheriamour is heavily mixed so that can be an excuse as to why she is sitting in front of the computer bald-headed. *psf*


----------



## Bint Yusef (Jan 17, 2008)

this is the most obvious thing ever posted on this forum


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jan 17, 2008)

OnAHairQuest said:


> this is the most obvious thing ever posted on this forum



It sure is.  Macherieamour, why don't you just do an ip check on the person who left the comment, then ask bev and/or nikos to cross reference it with the ones here and I am sure you will find out who it is.  I wouldn't be surprised if the person has posted in this very thread!!! Q


----------



## SunnyDelight (Jan 17, 2008)

*Bre~Bre* said:


> You know what, after re reading the post that the person put on macherie's page i now see the light. It IS very apparent. Wow, didn't try to switch it up or anything


 
Yes yes yes.  After reading this entire thread, this person is  so so transparent 

In the voice of ((((Madea)))) from Diary of a Mad Black Woman

"Girl, who told you to sign a renup - I ought to slap you upside your head" 

Thats how I'm feeling now.


----------



## LunadeMiel (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks Ya'll.... I'm slow....


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jan 17, 2008)

I figured it out.  That's sad.


----------



## Amber_moon (Jan 17, 2008)

OnAHairQuest said:


> this is the most obvious thing ever posted on this forum




Im glad you said it.


----------



## MsCounsel (Jan 17, 2008)

Okay, I did re-read the post and I can't figure it out.  Will someone please PM me????? This is driving me nuts.  :imstupid:


----------



## msjones (Jan 17, 2008)

I know I'm mad late in responding to this post--but its really sad that they're always someone trying to hate and rain on someone else's success. 

I've also tried to figure out who that person could be and I have to say that I'm definitely lost--its sad that there's been so much negativity on the board lately anyway. We all have the same goal--we all want healthy hair--whether it be SL, BSL, WL, hip length, etc...jealousy never got anyone anywhere.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 17, 2008)

Don't fall for the "okie dokey"


----------



## Amber_moon (Jan 17, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Don't fall for the "okie dokey"



ok?!


----------



## Sistaslick (Jan 17, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Don't fall for the "okie dokey"



Too late for that, gym.  I'm upset that Macherie was used as a pawn for this ficticious charade.


----------



## macherieamour (Jan 17, 2008)

Sistaslick said:


> Too late for that, gym.  I'm upset that Macherie was used as pawn for this ficticious charade.



Girl, Im still trying to figure this all out. I havent been on the board lately so I missed the memo


----------



## Reslnt1 (Jan 17, 2008)

macherieamour said:


> Girl, Im still trying to figure this all out. I havent been on the board lately so I missed the memo



i figured u didnt respond b/c u didnt care......while ur stacking paper she's kicking rocks somewhere


----------



## Bint Yusef (Jan 17, 2008)

macherieamour said:


> Girl, Im still trying to figure this all out. I havent been on the board lately so I missed the memo


It should take you one search for "find all threads started by this user" and about 5 minutes of reading to figure this one out.


----------



## MoMo (Jan 17, 2008)

glossyxlipz said:


> I dont get this part. There are plenty of videos of macheriamour where you can clearly see her face. How close up does she wanna be? To the point she can see her pores?!
> 
> *She is hoping and praying that macheriamour is heavily mixed so that can be an excuse as to why she is sitting in front of the computer bald-headed.* *psf*


----------



## kittenz (Jan 17, 2008)

glossyxlipz said:


> I dont get this part. There are plenty of videos of macheriamour where you can clearly see her face. *How close up does she wanna be? To the point she can see her pores?!*
> 
> She is hoping and praying that macheriamour is heavily mixed so that can be an excuse as to why she is sitting in front of the computer bald-headed. *psf*



No she wants to see her DNA.   LAdies can I get a PM too I'm lost.  I guess I haven't read enough threads lately.


----------



## Zeal (Jan 17, 2008)

Sistaslick said:


> Too late for that, gym. I'm upset that Macherie was used as a pawn for this ficticious charade.


 

OK. I started reading this early ...was it Tuesday morning.  I got lost what did I miss?  Was it a joke?  It was a cherade? 

WHAT THE HEEZY ????


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jan 17, 2008)

Zeal said:


> OK. I started reading this early ...was it Tuesday morning.  I got lost what did I miss?  Was it a joke?  *It was a cherade?*
> 
> WHAT THE HEEZY ????



Just someone trying to play us and seeking attention.  Q


----------



## kbody4 (Jan 17, 2008)

Can someone PM me too? I re-read the entire thread and I'm still lost


----------



## MoMo (Jan 17, 2008)

This is really sad and a cry for some serious help.  Machrie, just know that you are loved and admired by many women on this board and how dare someone come on here and try to insult you and all of our intelligence.  I should say "attempt" because they really made themselves look like a complete fool.


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 17, 2008)

What is going on here?erplexed

ETA: Never mind, I think I see...


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jan 17, 2008)

MoMo said:


> This is really sad and a cry for some serious help.  Machrie, just know that you are loved and admired by many women on this board and how dare someone come on here and try to insult you and all of our intelligence.  I should say "attempt" because they really made themselves look like a complete fool.



They sure did. Q


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Jan 17, 2008)

I think I figured it out...I could be wrong though.


----------



## shocol (Jan 17, 2008)

Could someone please PM me... I have my suspicions, I just can't find the proof.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Jan 17, 2008)

me too!! someone PM me please?! i wanna know too! i'm so nosey lol 



kbody4 said:


> Can someone PM me too? I re-read the entire thread and I'm still lost


----------



## stryed (Jan 17, 2008)

I have a guess....is it the OP?

I guess it's wrong of me to not keep the guess to myself.


----------



## Desert Skye (Jan 17, 2008)

tiffcurl said:


> okay.  i get this now.  i see what's really going on.  and if my suspicions are correct, then this is really sad.  wow.  just wow.  erplexed
> 
> edited to say:  sorry if that sounded cryptic, but as a few ladies pointed out, in light of recent threads that have been posted, this now makes a lot of sense.



Can someone PM me who they think it is? I am sorry but curiosity is killing me

ETA: Whoop there it is! I see it now clear as day. 

Shame, shame, shame... Seek professional help you dont have to live your life this way.


----------



## favorc (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow! she is like soooo stupid. sorry.


----------



## candy1214 (Jan 17, 2008)

stryed said:


> I have a guess....is it the OP?
> 
> I guess it's wrong of me to not keep the guess to myself.



you win 5 gold stars!!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jan 17, 2008)

OnAHairQuest said:


> *this is the most obvious thing ever posted on this forum*





Queeny20 said:


> *It sure is. Macherieamour, why don't you just do an ip check on the person who left the comment, then ask bev and/or nikos to cross reference it with the ones here and I am sure you will find out who it is. I wouldn't be surprised if the person has posted in this very thread!!! Q*


 
All I can say is...

*FELL OUT MY CHAIR LAUGHING!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Jan 17, 2008)

OK...I had to go back and find some "other posts" and it is all just coming together nicely isn't it?


----------



## Sistaslick (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## MrsQueeny (Jan 17, 2008)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> OK...I had to go back and find some "other posts" and it is all just coming together nicely isn't it?



It sure is. It is a darn shame too. People really need to grow up and stop thinking we are fools on here.  We don't like it when people come at one of our own especially when they think we are stupid too.  If you want attention, go apply to be on Dr. Phil or something because you need help. Q


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jan 17, 2008)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> OK...I had to go back and find some "other posts" and it is all just coming together nicely isn't it?


 
Like Celine Dion said *"it's all coming back, it's all coming back to me now, there were moments of gold and there were flashes of light."* Consider this a flash of light!


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Jan 17, 2008)

glossyxlipz said:


> Can someone PM me who they think it is? I am sorry but curiosity is killing me
> 
> ETA: *Whoop there it is!* I see it now clear as day.
> 
> Shame, shame, shame... Seek professional help you dont have to live your life this way.


 
Shaka-laka shaka-laka shaka-laka shaka Whoomp


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jan 17, 2008)

Sistaslick said:


>


 
Bob, I'll take that for $1500. Okay, I'm going to stop being a clown!


----------



## tallnomad (Jan 17, 2008)

this is just sad.  although i don't know any of you, for some reason, i trust everything i read by ya'll.  i've always had positive experiences on here--from posts, to pm's, to just sharing information.  i feel like this is a place of love, support, and truth so i am always referring my friends over here for advice or saying "my friend off the board", or, "a girl on my board says she does this. . ."  well with this new revelation, i won't be as apt to trust a lot of posts by this person.  i'd just rather stay out of the threads she starts.  i cannot believe (well yes i can) someone would do this, or really be bold enough to do so especially with the tone of her previous threads which wreak of thinly veiled self hate or just outright confusion aptly expressed again in this thread.  people like this scare me.  she really sounds like she either has some demons lurking around her, a serious chemical imbalance, really low self-esteem, or someone who is all about the drama.  i've known women like this, and i stay far away from them--they don't really have consciences.


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Can someone PM because I seriously don't understand. I'm always out of the loop of everything.


Did I say something wrong?*


----------



## br0wney3z (Jan 17, 2008)

"me and macherieamour both know what the truth is..."
In the words of my cousin..whomp whomp


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Jan 17, 2008)

*I feel like such a fool. I need to stop being such an optomist. But, how did people know that this person posts on other board and gossip sites?*


----------



## Allandra (Jan 17, 2008)

Closing this thread.


----------

